# Need a double towel bar with LARGE space between the bars.



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

Double towel bar: Largest space between bars, that I found is 3.5" ----Need larger space ---how about 4.5 to 5" ---or greater. If you know of such an item, could you please provide a brand name and model number? Thanks for any help. ---Jaes


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a quick Google search and you might be out of luck. Manufacturers probably make the spacing sufficient to handle towels - any wider to accommodate thicker things like you seem to want would likely have no market and therefore not manufactured.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How about making your own, from 1/4 inch pipe and fittings.

T's, elbows, nipples, and pipe are available online.

I have bought 36 inch long 1/4 inch pipe online.

ED


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

From what I've seen, Pugsy could probably make a really nice one in the time it takes to have coffee.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> how about 4.5 to 5"


That would give you a projection of about 9-10 inches. Not a great idea in smaller bathrooms, especially if you have to walk past it.

Might be the reason you are not finding it.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

First, thanks to all who took the time to respond to my quest for help. I was relieved to find that when someone else attempted to find a double shower bar with large space ---they couldn't. ---It's just nice to know that I wasn't doing something wrong with my failed search. ---Regards, making such a towel bar out of pipe ---I could do that. However, my wife would not deal with the "industrial" look --She wants a brushed nickel look throughout the bathroom. So, I am back to original problem. Regards space, I only have room for a 24" WIDE towel bar ---projection out from wall is not a problem. ---Interestingly, apparently, all double towel bars on the market do not have a space between the bars large enough to let both towels dry easily. I bet, if someone manufactured a line of double bars with a 4" to 4.5" space between bars, there would be a large market. ---So, here's an opening for someone to make a million$. Unfortunately, I do not have the time to wait for someone to tool-up and start manufacturing. ---Still looking for help. Jaes.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jaes said:


> First, thanks to all who took the time to respond to my quest for help. I was relieved to find that when someone else attempted to find a double shower bar with large space ---they couldn't. ---It's just nice to know that I wasn't doing something wrong with my failed search. ---Regards, making such a towel bar out of pipe ---I could do that. However, my wife would not deal with the "industrial" look --She wants a brushed nickel look throughout the bathroom. So, I am back to original problem. Regards space, I only have room for a 24" WIDE towel bar ---projection out from wall is not a problem. ---Interestingly, apparently, all double towel bars on the market do not have a space between the bars large enough to let both towels dry easily. I bet, if someone manufactured a line of double bars with a 4" to 4.5" space between bars, there would be a large market. ---So, here's an opening for someone to make a million$. Unfortunately, I do not have the time to wait for someone to tool-up and start manufacturing. ---Still looking for help. Jaes.


I have a double standard bar and my towel is dry by the next day when I need it. Even the thickest ones we have.

Brushed nickel looks almost identical to brushed stainless.
To make a custom one to stay in a not too ludicrous budget won't look good.

Check with a custom stainless fab shop for a cost and you'll soon find your towels are drying fine on a standard bar. They would also have 2 screw holes showing on the mounting plates.
If I were to quote someone a custom bar like this, I would tell them approximately $350.00

How it the humidity in your bathroom and what is the time frame you need your towels to dry?

Disclaimer: I am in no way looking to sell a product here.
Just saying what we would charge if someone requested this.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

Again, thanks for replies. Two replies to replies: (1) Oso954 expressed concern that if I wanted a double bar with 4.5" to 5" space between bars; then, total projection from wall would be 9" to 10". ---I found a Delta product with 3.25" between bars, and a total projection from wall = 6" So, in that product's specific case, if we added an extra 1" between bars, the total projection from wall would = only 7" (2) 123pugsy states that he has standard double bar, and towels dry just fine. Given 123pugsy's assessment, I think I would be wise to give it a standard double bar a try (well the Delta with 3.5" space). ---While we are at it ---can someone recommend a double bar that mounts to the wall, and has proven to be a sturdy (thru personal experience) mounted unit. (just thought would ask while we are in the subject of double towel bars.) ---Thanks for all the help. Jaes


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine are Moen and are fine.

The one's sold in Home Depot still had the steel mounting plates.
The ones I bought on Amazon had the thermoplastic mounting plates so I returned them.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Search "towel shelf" or "towel rack" and see if there's anything you can use.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

You could buy 2 standard towel bars that you like. 
Mount one towel bar (as is) higher.
Mount the second towel bar (the one that you want to protrude) lower. Make two end mounting blocks that you can mount the towel bar to so it will protrude. The blocks can be wood (stained, painted) or stone, whatever that will blend with your bathroom motif/decor.

To make it blend more. The upper towel bar can also be mounted on end blocks so it looks like the blocks are part of your bathroom decor.

It can look very nice depending on your block material and how you design it.

Example:
Two end blocks that are shaped like stairs. You can even stencil it. 

With double bars, I find it more practical if one bar is a lot higher and the other lower so pulling out the inner towels is not so annoying. When the bars are the same height, you can only pull up. When the bars are at different heights, you can pull out towels horizontally too.

Also, try looking at double curtain rods. I think I saw a few before (a few years ago) where the distance of the rods can be adjusted.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Other options:

triple towel rack resting on floor
http://www.signaturehardware.com/hailey-teak-towel-rack.html


quadruple swing arm - You'd have no problem with towels touching each other.
http://www.signaturehardware.com/ba...ers/colvin-quadruple-swing-arm-towel-bar.html

ladder towel rack
http://www.signaturehardware.com/sylvia-teak-towel-hanger-with-4-levels.html#ReviewHeader


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

Druidia, great minds ---I had thought of 2 standard bars, only I thought of mounting the top one further out. I did not bring that idea into the discussion for two reasons: (1) I thought the idea might freak-out a few interior designer. (2) I wanted to see if anyone knew of a double bar with a LARGE space between bars. So, as per 123puggsy's suggestion, I will give a standard double bar a try --but if it gives me any trouble, I'll go with 2 standard single, mounting one out farther than the other. --I've used a method (similar to what we are discussing) when mounting light fixtures above surface mounted mirrored medicine cabinets. ---Mirrored cabinets stick out 4+" from wall ---typical wall mounted light fixtures do not stick out far enough to have light bulbs clear the front edge of the medicine cabinet ----So, (and here's where interior designers might freak out) --I take a 2 x 6, fill-in any imperfections on the surface of the wood with sheet rock mud, sand it (so all surfaces are extremely smooth), paint it the same color and finish as the room walls, and attach the light fixture. The extra 1.5" extension out from the wall that the 2 x 6 provides --is perfect. If done correctly, it works and looks good. ----In the present case (towel bar), I was thinking mounting one standard bar on three 2 x 4s (on edge) above one standard bar mounted on wall below. That would give me 4.5 inches between bars. ---I am thinking that would look a bit obnoxious --- maybe a 5/4 thick deck board + two 2X 4s (on edge) above a standard bar mounted on the wall --that would = 4" total between bars. ---Just thinking. --Jaes.


----------

